# Cheap bulk protein supplements



## Geordie1436114498 (Feb 1, 2005)

Has anyone one this board used either myprotein, or bulkpowders or the whey consortium? I seems like it will save me a fortune coz i buy protein creatine maltodex every month but it will obviously only be worth it if its any good. For all i know it could be powdered milk and chalk im puttin in my shaker.

Any feedback wud be great

Cheers guys

Geordie


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

MP and BP are both good. IMO.


----------



## BodyUK (Jan 17, 2007)

Geordie, I've used MP proteins and supps for about 18months now and I'm really impressed. Their prices are great and their products are really good quality too. I'd definitely recommend them.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

as was pointed out by MP in another thread they all get their protein from the same sources so it is all down to personel preference i prefer Bulkpowders and whey consortium others prefer MP ...


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

MP's products are good, but their delivery leaves a little something to be desired. I've been waiting almost 2 weeks for an order to arrive. All they've offered so far is an excuse as to why it was not even posted until today. Usually they are good, but it's not the first time. I'm sure they are usually very good, but needless to say I'll be thinking twice about ordering from there again.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have heard this a few times about delivery...


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

Myproteins service has always been great in my experience. Good products, good customer service and yet there's something about how they handle themselves thats making me look else where.

There price matching system stops new companies comming through

They are heavy handed protecting there company name

There not cheap anymore! All my last 10 orders have been priced matched.

There referal system is like tesco club card or something

but I suppose the real factor is they are growing into a brand and I prefer to support the little guy giving out cheap unbranded products making supplements affordable to the likes of me. No offence MP.


----------



## camomile (Dec 2, 2010)

I agree re. issues with MP delivery.

The envelops containing the MP items were delivered with a massive rip *twice*, not a very pleasant feeling when your product arrives in that state (I would gather that must be the delivery man looking in or something). Safer when it was delivered in boxes though that also get some rips as well. What was that about? I thought I was going to report about that but didn't.

I was thinking of looking else where after MP's bodge deliveries.. Unfortunately, bulksupplement doesn't carry everything I'd get from MP. So I have been looking.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

MP all the way for me.

Choose DPD as the courier & you get an email with a 1 hour window for delivery

Never had any damaged goods etc.


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

invisiblekid said:


> MP's products are good, but their delivery leaves a little something to be desired. I've been waiting almost 2 weeks for an order to arrive. All they've offered so far is an excuse as to why it was not even posted until today. Usually they are good, but it's not the first time. I'm sure they are usually very good, but needless to say I'll be thinking twice about ordering from there again.


We are sorry & surprised to hear that. If you order before 2pm then all orders are sent that day for next day delivery (if you choose a next day service).

We send thousands of parcels a day so issues will always occur and for every negative post we can find 10 positive reviews. We can't obviously comment on a specific order without knowing the details. However, we are always looking to improve so we appreciate your feedback. 

Also our products can be trusted, are used by some of the very best bodybuilders in the UK, elite teams like West Brom, London Irish who are at the very highest level of UK sport and we offer as good as quality (if not better) than much more expensive brands.

Our products are now the choice of many elite bodybuilders, teams and athletes, whilst we still offer the very best value as well. No other direct competitor offers that level of assurance. Why compromise on quality or your wallet?

MP


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

And by quality you mean of delivery or sports team use?


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

Pscarb said:


> as was pointed out by MP in another thread they all get their protein from the same sources so it is all down to personel preference i prefer Bulkpowders and whey consortium others prefer MP ...


Cheers Paul. On price our wpc 80 in 20kg bags beat all others.


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

myprotein.co.uk said:


> We are sorry & surprised to hear that. If you order before 2pm then all orders are sent that day for next day delivery (if you choose a next day service).
> 
> We send thousands of parcels a day so issues will always occur and for every negative post we can find 10 positive reviews. We can't obviously comment on a specific order without knowing the details. However, we are always looking to improve so we appreciate your feedback.
> 
> ...


im sorry my protein, but this kind of comment is totally obscene. you say issues will always occur but for every negative feedback we can find ten good ones? thats great and all but for those people experiencing negative issues you have to step up and not spew out BS like that, utterly rediculous way of conducting yourself on a forum and makes whoever posted that look like an un caring idiot. nice way to represent your company.


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

najybomb said:


> im sorry my protein, but this kind of comment is totally obscene. you say issues will always occur but for every negative feedback we can find ten good ones? thats great and all but for those people experiencing negative issues you have to step up and not spew out BS like that, utterly rediculous way of conducting yourself on a forum and makes whoever posted that look like an un caring idiot. nice way to represent your company.


Apologies for that, we just can't deal with CS issues on forums. However, point taken, but we certainly didn't mean to be non-caring. The above poster is in touch with our CS team and they are helping him with the matter, we take all customer complaints very seriously, but they need to dealt with in the right channels. We were just trying to put the issue into relative context. We satisfy 1000s of customers everyday and 99.9% are very happy.

MP


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

Mobster said:


> And by quality you mean of delivery or sports team use?


We hope the whole overall package. 

In the context above we meant the quality of our products is assured as it is used by many of the elite teams and athletes in the UK. Hopefully, that gives assurances to any customers or potential customers that the products have been "approved" by them.

MP


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

bulk supplements direct for me, i have used them for 2 years

never let me down on delivery and their customer services is top notch


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

There's another company, the subject of much debate at the moment, who claim that over 100 rugby teams use their products. I note, with interest, the use of the inverted commas around 'approved'. Use of is not the same as 'approval'.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

would you use something you didnt approve of?

its approval by default maybe lol


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

Mobster said:


> There's another company, the subject of much debate at the moment, who claim that over 100 rugby teams use their products. I note, with interest, the use of the inverted commas around 'approved'. Use of is not the same as 'approval'.


Hi

Not sure about the other company and what they claim? Not sure it has relevance to MP...

It certainly was approved by West Brom and also London Irish. Our products had to be "approved" by their back-room staff before they used us as their official choice for sports nutrition. The approval process covered various areas of quality, performance and assurance.

Here is a quote from WBA's head of medical service below:



> Albion's head of medical services Mark Gillett said: "The performance of our players is of the highest priority and nutrition plays a major role in that. Therefore, we're delighted to have Myprotein as a supplier. The range of products will tailor to our players' needs and ensure they are physically prepared for a tough season.
> 
> "We've seen Myprotein pioneer the latest developments in sports nutrition and *we believe their products are the best available right now*."


Source: http://www.insidermedia.com/insider/midlands/43480-myprotein-scores-west-brom-deal/

MP


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

Could you clarify what they meant by their statement of ''We've seen Myprotein pioneer the latest developments in sports nutrition''. I am, of course, familiar with your product line but I'm not so sure about the line as the give it. The rest of the statement and your reply is as I would expect.

Regarding my earlier statement. As it stands the other company have claimed as many as 100 rugby clubs use their products. On their dedicated rugby site they have a scrolling screen/gif which shows several big name rugby clubs as using their products. The same company is, right now, under investigation for low dosing their products by trading standards. Many rugby clubs, while giving their name to a companies product do not always look into what goes into their manufacture.


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

Mobster said:


> Could you clarify what they meant by their statement of ''We've seen Myprotein pioneer the latest developments in sports nutrition''. I am, of course, familiar with your product line but I'm not so sure about the line as the give it. The rest of the statement and your reply is as I would expect.


That would be a question for Mark? We can't speak for him, however they have been very impressed with the range & quality of products we offer.



Mobster said:


> Regarding my earlier statement. As it stands the other company have claimed as many as 100 rugby clubs use their products. On their dedicated rugby site they have a scrolling screen/gif which shows several big name rugby clubs as using their products. The same company is, right now, under investigation for low dosing their products by trading standards. Many rugby clubs, while giving their name to a companies product do not always look into what goes into their manufacture.


Again we aren't quite sure what relevance this has to Myprotein? London Irish are second in the rugby premiership and have a strict approval processes to become an official supplier. We can't comment on the other company and we don't know (or have any interest) what clubs they sponsor or their approval processes for them?

See below where we are listed as official supplier:

http://www.london-irish.com/SuppliersSponsor.ink

Allan Ryan, the Head of Strength and Conditioning at London Irish said of the partnership:



> "London Irish are delighted to have found a supplement company that can help us with all our nutritional requirements. The extensive range of products available allows the players to be very precise with their supplementation and this has had a significant impact on their body composition and their recovery rates after sessions.
> 
> "The players all remarked on the great taste of the proteins and formulae, saying they were the nicest they had tasted."


We do however see your point re some companies not being as honest as they should, however we think its very unfair and obviously totally untrue to compare us to a company like that. This is obviously going OT now so please drop us a PM if you want to take offline and discuss.


----------

